# Walking on back pasterns



## highlonesomefarm (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello, I have a 1.5 yr old first freshener who has started walking on her back pasterns on and off since right before she delivered. Her hooves are good as I trim them frequently. I know it hurts her because she lays down alot. We are not in a selenium deficient area that I know of, and she's not getting too much grain. She gets a quart of general livestock feed and free choice alfalfa. She's on the skinny side since she delivered. Any ideas as she needs help. :whatgoat: Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

could need..a copper supplement...

Do you feed lose salt and minerals?


----------



## highlonesomefarm (Jul 6, 2010)

They have a trace mineral block in their pen. Where would I get a copper supplement? I feel so bad for her. In addition, she's hard to milk because of her back hooves, she wants to lie down. It's been much worse yesterday and today. :?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If its not a selenium deficiency then are her pasterns too long? The weight of carrying kids will bring weak/long pasterns down... that would be genetic. Does she have access to loose minerals (for goats) You may want to switch her grain ration to something made for goats.... she may just be lacking in nutrients.  Also, did you worm her after kidding?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others. There is nothing else I can think of that hasn't already been said.


----------



## highlonesomefarm (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will put her back on a non-medicated dairy goat feed, and add some of the loose minerals. We get their water from a well and it does have a little alkaline in it. I read that it could interfere with their absorption of copper. I did worm her. Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

make sure... the loose salt and minerals is for goats or for cattle....it will have the copper in it.... Loose salt and minerals for sheep doesn't have it....


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Could it be founder?


----------



## highlonesomefarm (Jul 6, 2010)

An update on my doe. I switched feeds to a goat feed and added loose minerals for them, she is doing better. Our farrier came to do our minis and he said she'll always have weak pasterns from now on. Maybe I shouldn't breed her again as it put so much stress on her.
Thanks for all of y'all's help.


----------

